# 422.13 water heater less than 120 gallon



## AmpDog (Mar 9, 2013)

NEC 422.13 requires that a fixed storage-type water heater that has capacity of 120 gallons or less be considered a continuous load for sizing branch circuits. 

Does your average house water heater fall under that definition (fixed type less than 120 gallons ) ? Are load calculations for house water heates mostly done as 125% X nameplate ??

Ampdog


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

AmpDog said:


> NEC 422.13 requires that a fixed storage-type water heater that has capacity of 120 gallons or less be considered a continuous load for sizing branch circuits.
> 
> Does your average house water heater fall under that definition (fixed type less than 120 gallons ) ? Are load calculations for house water heates mostly done as 125% X nameplate ??
> 
> Ampdog


Yes all water heaters with a storage capacity of 120 gallons or less should be figured at 125%. I think it BS but that is what the code requires


----------

